# Gheenoe stable and dry?



## jimsmicro (Oct 29, 2013)

Haha, a dry ride in a Gheenoe? Fat chance. Get a Classic or LT25 if you want stability, they're great. But you ain't gonna stay dry in any sort of real chop. They're not bay boats.


----------



## Dudeitsmattx (Nov 3, 2013)

Really? Dang I kind of had a feeling that was the case. When I was in his water kept coming over the bow, not a ton but enough to be annoyed.


----------



## BayStYat (Sep 12, 2012)

Stable not dry!


----------



## Dudeitsmattx (Nov 3, 2013)

> Stable not dry!


Ok guys thanks for the info! Guess a Gheenoe will be out of the question for me. No into the idea of a wet ride.


----------



## craigscflats (Sep 17, 2014)

A Gheenoe is a great step up from a Kayak. That is exactly what I did and I loved it. They are cheap, easy to maintain, trailer, and store and are relatively easy to resell. Because of the relatively low cost, I think you take it into shallower, narrower areas than a bigger skiff and therefore it is an easier fishing transition from a kayak. I didn't hesitate bumping the bottom of my gheenoe on the oysters or even getting out and pushing it around when necessary, something I don't do in my current more traditional skiff.

I recommend you try to take another test ride. The classic and LT25 have similar stability but the LT25 is drier because of the bow design. The classic has a blunt nose that tends to grab a little spray sometimes. You could also talk to the Gheenoe Army over at www.customgheenoe.com, they will give you a completely unbiased opinion!


----------



## Dudeitsmattx (Nov 3, 2013)

Hmmm that's also a good point of view.. So the classic or LT 25 would be my best bet for stability and would be a little less wet then the others. The more I think about it the less I mind the idea of it being a little wet. I just don't want it to be crazy. I was just spoiled with my Dolphin and never got wet. I am having a hard time going back to the kayak after having a boat. And I think a Gheenoe may fix my itch since they are much cheaper then a boat and less maintenance, and of course better then using a paddle all day


----------



## phishphood (Dec 15, 2006)

> And I think a Gheenoe may fix my itch since they are much cheaper then a boat


If you go over to the Gheenoe sites, that will get you shot. lol ;D


----------



## Edfish (Jan 4, 2013)

My 2 cents from owning a boat, then a kayak, now back to a boat: Balancing trade-offs of stability/ride vs. complexity and cost is a slippery slope that almost inevitably leads back to boat ownership.  
A kayak is so simple, which was great.  But when in a kayak, I wanted a little more range, stability, a comfort in a chop.  The regular gheenoe (I fished in my friend's a bit) gives a _little_ more, but requires (usually) a trailer, an outboard, probably a trolling motor, and none of that is free, or maintenance free.  I believe a classic or lt25 certainly gives better stability/comfort in chop, but once it's all pieced together, the cost I priced out wasn't much below a jon boat set up or a small fiberglass skiff.  Note, this obviously depends on what one is comparing, but since I cared about chop, I was looking only at lt25's, and decided that meant at least 20hp engines, and as I priced it out, there were only marginal differences between an lt25 setup and what I thought was a more capable boat, a towee (again, my opinion, not fact).  And if I had to do it over again, I might give up the extra couple thousand to bump up to a larger boat with just a bit more room, etc.  So, a slippery slope.  
For what it's worth, my catch rates didn't really change at through the vessel changes. Basically the only difference was where, with whom, and how I fished, and whether I burnt more gas or calories.


----------



## Rooster (Mar 13, 2011)

X2 with edfish. If you're not looking at a Towee after reading your comments, you should be!


----------



## Dudeitsmattx (Nov 3, 2013)

What is a Towee? I have never herd of them


----------



## JESUS_ROMERO (Dec 19, 2010)

Here is a video I found on their stability half way in video. And the wind is howling

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3u4BKBp4OVAvideo


----------



## Dudeitsmattx (Nov 3, 2013)

What model is that? Seems like it has some decent stability


----------



## phishphood (Dec 15, 2006)

That's their 15'4" Hisider or NMZ model.


----------



## NoeSmyrnaBch (Aug 19, 2013)

13's will be a little more stable in the rear due to the wider transom than the 15'4's. I pole mine from a cooler on the back deck and its fine stability-wise. Used to pole it backwards from the bow on a platform and it was fine on that end too. Stability isn't really an issue unless you are EXTREMELY clumsy. I also think it really depends on where/how you fish as to whether or not a Gheenoe is right. I stay pretty dry in mine unless head-on into a chop. But, you really shouldn't have a high-sider out in much over a 10mph wind anyway. Its not good for more than 1 angler though unless you plan to post up and soak bait.

Its an awesome little boat for fishing shallow (floats in absolutely nothing) and its fun to drive since they handle very well.


----------



## Dudeitsmattx (Nov 3, 2013)

Ok guys thanks for all of the info. Gives me something to think about


----------



## herrin (Sep 28, 2013)

I'd look at the river hawk in the for sale section if I were you. Just like a lt25 but don't tell the gheenoers that or they'll shoot you for that too  [smiley=tongue.gif] [smiley=bigun2.gif]


----------



## jimsmicro (Oct 29, 2013)

Here's a video of my Gheenoe Classic running in a chop. I was soaking wet but I probably could have slowed down to avoid some of the spray. The wind was whipping that day, I was up screwing around in a skinny creek all day and not paying attention when the wind blew up. I would say it was blowing 10-15 mph from the south. An LT25 should ride a little more dry but if you're comparing it to a SuperSkiff you're not going to be happy. This boat has never felt unsafe, however. I've had it 6 or 7 miles offshore actually on pretty calm days.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lGxf3XtXB1Y


----------

